# Trance/techno/hardcore



## nongreenthumb (Jul 19, 2007)

If you like trance music and you like it heavy, sign within


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

I like all kinds of music. I like that when I'm cleaning or doing work around the house.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 19, 2007)

i get down wit some of this...not familiar with all artist...but i have friends who Dj and they spin some pretty cool stuff. Post some artist!


----------



## GraF (Jul 19, 2007)

Im in baby!!! Hardstyle all the way


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 19, 2007)

me 2 nongreen


----------



## GraF (Jul 19, 2007)

Blutonium Boy- You can find limited on Limewire- check it out.

DJ Caffeine/ Technoboy/ DJ Irene/ DJ Pavo/ DJ Caffeine- Blutonium is my favorite but those others are on my top 10


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

Give me Astral Projection or Hallucinogen any day.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 22, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> Give me Astral Projection or Hallucinogen any day.


I got two hallucinogen albums. Good for most substances.

I'm really loving lab 4 right now.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

Big fan of Lab 4. Actually went out the other day and picked up Virus and None of us Are Saints. Hard trance poetry.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice to see someone else who knows them, normally i have to explain to people and teach them the ways, have you got neurocide?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 22, 2007)

You should also have a look at this, this is awesome.

http://media.finrg.com/music/DJ_Rx_-_Codex_5_-_Inquisition_symphony.mp3


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice, really digging that sound.

Ever heard any Cosmic Gate? Definitely worth a look.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah I've heard a lot of cosmic gates, i think they do better on the remixes though like miss shiva dreams and they did a really good age of love remix too.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

Their DJ mixes aren't half bad as well.

I'll definitely have to check further into the guys you posted. Thanks, mate!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 22, 2007)

Theres some good downloads on FINRG RECORDINGS - Frontpage > Media > DJ Mixes

Pain on creation are really good.


----------



## tm21thc (Jul 22, 2007)

I have got over 1600+ vinyl digitalized to my hard drive
Mostly trance but right now Im listening more electro techno house....


----------



## dog (Jul 22, 2007)

I has to be tecno for me, helter skelter, mark eg, darren styles, al of slmmin vinyl is brill, the producer, and lots of old school its all good. i like the thred


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

really, this entire genre doesn't get enough respect IMO


----------



## AristoRaver (Aug 15, 2007)

Anybody like Aphex Twin?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 16, 2007)

AristoRaver said:


> Anybody like Aphex Twin?


That dude is messed up with some messed up videos, do not watch aphex twin videos on acid, bad move.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 16, 2007)

On a side note window licker is a cool tune, the vid freaks me out though.


----------



## AristoRaver (Aug 16, 2007)

haha yeah hes got some crazy stuff, but he sometimes mellows it out with songs like 4


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Aug 18, 2007)

i prefer house personally, electro, progressive, tech house my favs, i love trance too man. listen to Oceanlab-Sattelite (vocal version) that song is epic, Armin Van Buuren-Control Freak (sander van doorn mix) is one of the sickest songs EVER.
i know its older but Darude-Rush is EPIC

saw someone up there is getting into electro house? try:
Richard Dinsdale- Pulling me under (my favorite electro track, heard it on DJ Dan's Lift 2CD)
Roman Flugel-Geht's Noch?
dj rooster & sammy peralta - thump
Eric Morillo Ft Audio Bullys-Sunshine
Audio bullys- shot me down (bang bang) <--electro version to the nancy sinatra song in kill bill 2, hella badass!
Eric Morillo- Dancin
Feddee le Grande - put your hands up (for detroit)

if you like these let me know ill give you more


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 23, 2007)

dog said:


> I has to be tecno for me, helter skelter, mark eg, darren styles, al of slmmin vinyl is brill, the producer, and lots of old school its all good. i like the thred


 

The Producer and mark eg are 2 of the madess DJ,s ive ever seen proper old skool Techno/trance 
Lenny Dee is a nutter too and carl cox in the begining was thumping


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 23, 2007)

Now days theres only 1 person miles in front of every other trance dj ....Tiesto Even know hes getting a bit on the commerical side now but his show is the best no 1 comes close


----------



## dog (Aug 23, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Now days theres only 1 person miles in front of every other trance dj ....Tiesto Even know hes getting a bit on the commerical side now but his show is the best no 1 comes close


spot on,,i fucking hate it when thay start geting commerical. just bin lising to hixxy 1999 banging,,,,,,,,


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ive got a good wed site dog if u want it , 
You can upload mixs and single tracks from back in the day every thing uploaded on to it must be underground b4 it went commercal in 97 theres some new stuff like fergie,tiesto ect but the mod,s take it of if its the commerical, shit strictly underground ..


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 24, 2007)

maybe bit offtopic but i got downloaded this nice one. if you like something like this.The first in this new series, The World's Heaviest, is Dubstep, Grime & Bass. Disc 1 features the innovative and exciting genre - Dubstep. The hype and buzz around this new musical movement is growing by the day and this album features all the biggest names from the scene alongside the next generation of dub pioneers. Tracks to look out for are: Skream, Midnight Request Line, Digital Mystikz, Anti War Dub and Loefah&#8217;s current smash &#8216;Disco Rekah&#8217;Disc 2 features the real sound of the inner city - Grime. This CD features all the big names such as Wiley, Lady Sovereign, Roll Deep, Ears, JME, Jammer, Skepta, and Virus Syndicate.Disc 3 is an upfront, mix of the latest Bass heavy music. Look out for the mighty chart topping Pendulum alongside the legendary Freestylers with their huge hit &#8216;Painkiller&#8217; (Ed Solo & Skool of Thought Remix), upfront cuts from Deekline, NAPT&#8217;s awesome &#8216;Get Back&#8217; featuring the world&#8217;s no.1 MC Skibadee and Aquasky ft. The Ragga Twins &#8216;Ready For This&#8217; (Baobinga Remix).


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 24, 2007)

You guys should hear my mixes then, i make tiesto look like a pussy.


----------



## dog (Aug 24, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> You guys should hear my mixes then, i make tiesto look like a pussy.


wood love to!! you on the decks?


----------



## Bigbud (Aug 24, 2007)

dog said:


> wood love to!! you on the decks?


Lol decks.... pc mixer more like 

Hardcore died in 94 / 95 

They where the best days. after that it went to trancey and lost its sound and break

Tho theres been some comin out over the last few years that taken the hardcore beat but useing psy trance like sounds and thats where its at 

Hardcore with out the vocals... and some crazy f*cked up sounds rolling in the back ground,


----------



## tm21thc (Aug 24, 2007)

Trance is just going out from the trend! I would say progressive electro house is more dominant these days!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 25, 2007)

dj dana keeps hardcore alive she,s even better than most of them hardcore djs that couldent really mix back then it think 
u should check it out thc you,d luv it if they r the dates u like
its all the oldskool up dated just with fresher beats 

NGT id luv 2 hear 1 of you mix,s now is there any way u can upload 1 on here using firefox or somthing


----------



## Schiffty (Aug 25, 2007)

Love deeeeeep house trance, but lately i'm on a tribal binge with some trip hop thrown in....K&D Sessions is getting heavy airplay.


----------



## tm21thc (Aug 25, 2007)

No hadcore here!! Thats 1 of the style what I cant listen....


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry i ment bigbud


----------



## dog (Aug 25, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> Lol decks.... pc mixer more like
> 
> Hardcore died in 94 / 95
> 
> ...


?????? NEC NYE 2006 Sy & Styles,,mark,eg,,dj dougal and lots moor and thay were LIVE ON THE DECKS, al the main nightclubs in the uk have main dj on the decks most night of the week, last week i whent and sin lisa pinup fucking banging,,,


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dog I Think he ment NGT mixs with a pc mixer ..

Did ya find any thing on that forum i just uploaded daz saund from [email protected] its techno/trance at its best


----------



## tm21thc (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah BIG BUD is ok!
I mean I never taste it but Im sure its yammee!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 26, 2007)

Pop U On There With Ya Electro Funk


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2007)

just playing a bit of mark,eg & hixxy back to back ,99


----------



## Juandivad (Sep 8, 2007)

Man, the best is minimal techno. tech house, electro. i used to have turntables, now i only mix with a computer program. Artists like ricardo villalobos, sven vath, phonique, M.A.N.D.Y, Tiefschwarz(The best). i used to listen to trance but after listening to some house i couldnt go back. if you like progressive trance check gabriel & DRESDEN(is really good)
Trance is ok but nowhere near house.


----------



## Julz (Sep 9, 2007)

no psytrance/goa fans? I like most electro music but i lean more towards trance and hardcore (on extream to anouther)

If u are half interested in any electro music Ishkur's eletro music guide is a nice read (180 *genres *of electro music with sampels)

Some notable artist from my playlist

ATB (trance)
Pendulum ([email protected]@awsomeness)
Anamatrix album (surprisingly nice trance)
Shpongle (psytrance)
Paffendorf(club/dance?)
i *STRONGLY* recommend Pendulum

Julz


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 9, 2007)

I hate this music all the little homosexual kids listen to it and the germans.All kissing each other and rubbing penises together its gross..


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 10, 2007)

Take it ya went to 1 of them homo clubs that plays strange techno music Fletch LOL


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 10, 2007)

dog said:


> just playing a bit of mark,eg & hixxy back to back ,99


Mark EG........'ave it!! He brings back some memories.......Full on......flat out.....fall over!! hahahahaha  

It's all about the TECHNO for me folks!!! Twisted electronic music all the way.

Anyone into DJ-ing? Want to share some mixes?? DJ-ing is now my 2nd passion in life........growing Marijuana has become my 1st! 

I got runner up in a UK DJ Mag competiton last year....I'd post the article/review on my mix, but it would kind of give away my identity!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 10, 2007)

Juandivad said:


> Man, the best is minimal techno.


Oh yes it is!! 

Bit of Jeff Mills anyone??


----------



## dog (Sep 11, 2007)

techno,,techno,,techno #2 growing skunk #1,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## caveman (Sep 11, 2007)

im in this music get me pumping for a club


----------



## dog (Sep 17, 2007)

just playing sum slipmatt, flat out banging,,,,,,,


----------



## natmoon (Sep 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> You guys should hear my mixes then, i make tiesto look like a pussy.


 I would like to hear some of your mixing dude i will leave a link to one of my mixes using traktor dj studio for you after ive uploaded it.
Originally it was nearly 700meg but ive converted it down to 65.9 meg mp3,but still sounds fine.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok finally finished uploading it heres the link

*File Name: powerupbyme(awsome)wave.mp3*
Size: 65MB | Description: PowerUp by natmoon using traktor djstudio

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Ok finally finished uploading it heres the link
> 
> *File Name: powerupbyme(awsome)wave.mp3*
> Size: 65MB | Description: PowerUp by natmoon using traktor djstudio
> ...


Traktor DJ Studio is a wkd bit of software. I used it for a bit last year to mix some mp3 tracks with my vinyl and had great fun with the EFX...had it all MIDI'd up to my Trigger Finger.....love it....but now I have a Pioneer CDJ which I use for mixing my digital music, so I haven't used traktor for a while now.

Donwloading your mix now....I'll give it a listen tomorrow. Cheers mate!


----------



## natmoon (Sep 18, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Traktor DJ Studio is a wkd bit of software. I used it for a bit last year to mix some mp3 tracks with my vinyl and had great fun with the EFX...had it all MIDI'd up to my Trigger Finger.....love it....but now I have a Pioneer CDJ which I use for mixing my digital music, so I haven't used traktor for a while now.
> 
> Donwloading your mix now....I'll give it a listen tomorrow. Cheers mate!


Cool and thanks for dlling it,im more of a keyboard player really but i like to mess with the dj studio every now and again,i just use the mouse unfortunately lol so is not so good but still fun.
Have you tried fl deckadance yet?
I messed about with it yesterday on the demo and it was pretty cool.
Theres a lot of cool features that would really suit you seeing as you have an outboard controller


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 18, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Cool and thanks for dlling it,im more of a keyboard player really but i like to mess with the dj studio every now and again,i just use the mouse unfortunately lol so is not so good but still fun.
> Have you tried fl deckadance yet?
> I messed about with it yesterday on the demo and it was pretty cool.
> Theres a lot of cool features that would really suit you seeing as you have an outboard controller


I use mixmeister pro 6 for my mixes. After this harvest i'm gonna get myself a set of cd decks.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I use mixmeister pro 6 for my mixes. After this harvest i'm gonna get myself a set of cd decks.


Ive never used that program or even heard of it to be honest,i will have a look for it


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 3, 2008)

Yeah great I meet people on this site who like Hardstyle! Hardstyle rule baby! Blutonium Boy ROCK! ..I don't actually rate my favourite dj's though as they are all brilliant.. and there are too many.. Go check out *hard.fm* and listen to some live sets of some fantastic dj's or and they even sometimes play cd's you can buy..Anyone who register on hard.fm please refer "*djtravis.t*" for giving out this link..thanx!

_* I wana puff puff some of that Dutch stuff! *_Hard.fm - The #1 Hardstyle Radio / Community on the web! - Home
www.Hardstyle.co.za :: Index


----------



## DWR (May 3, 2008)

If some hardstyle comes along i cant stop myself from moving ^^

Its like my foot does a 2 step and it starts.... and im off doing shit i wouldnt ever do ^^

heheheh its like evry1 is going crazy, why shouldnt I ?


----------



## Flabos (May 6, 2008)

I've been to qlimax,defqon,qrimetime,inqontrol,masters of hardcore,thunderdome,mysteryland,Sensation black / white ( Though white sucked big time because i don't like hardtrance actually :S)... You name it.
It's all about hardstyle and hardcore .
Is sharing allowed in these forums ?
I could post few sets and some tracks


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 6, 2008)

Flabos said:


> I've been to qlimax,defqon,qrimetime,inqontrol,masters of hardcore,thunderdome,mysteryland,Sensation black / white ( Though white sucked big time because i don't like hardtrance actually :S)... You name it.
> It's all about hardstyle and hardcore .
> Is sharing allowed in these forums ?
> I could post few sets and some tracks


Dude' I absolutely admire you for that.. one of my biggest dreams is to go to Holland and at least visit one of the first four festivals you mentioned.. I want to sit in a coffee shop buy some of that Dutch stuff puff puff and get absolutely wired and then go party and get even more wired on Hardstyle all the way.. Anyway, I'm pretty sure sharing is allowed on this site coz to me this is exactly what this site is all about..sharing and getting involved in a great community..I have seen other guys sharing their music on here but if you not too sure maybe you should send a pm to one of the staff members and see what they have to say..


----------



## Flabos (May 6, 2008)

*In Qontrol 2008 - Brennan Heart*


*Tracklist:*
1. Scope DJ - Rock Hypnotic
2. A-Lusion - Just Ask
3. Unknown - This is
4. Frontliner - Spacer
5. Zero Vision - Overdrive
6. Headhunterz - Subsonic
7. Brennan Heart - My Way?
8. Unknown - Dont Speak
9. Noisecontrollers - Venom
10. Brennan Heart - Faith In Your DJ (In Qontrol Edit)
11. Headhunterz - Last Of The Mohicanz
12. Brennan Heart - Watch Me Grow
13. Clive King - Pure Cocaine
14. Brennan Heart - One-Master-Blade
15. Brennan Heart meets Clive King - Fearless
16. Brennan Heart - Memento
17. SMD - Just Like You
18. Bulldozer Project - Arise (The Beholder and Zany Remix)
19. Brennan Heart - Remember, Remember
20. D-Block and S-Te-Fan - Ride With Us!


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/108928581/Brennan_Heart_live___In_Qontrol_2008.mp3
```
In Qontrol 2008 - Showtek

1. Southstylers - In de Strieel
2. Showtek - Dominate
3. Noisecontrollers - Rushroom
4. Abyss and Judge - Hardstyle Revolution
5. Showtek - We Live For The Music
6. DJ Gius - V Like Venusian
7. Charly Lownoise and Metal Theo - Wonderfull Days (Showtek Remix)
8. Showtek feat. MC DV8 - Hold Us Back
9. Haze - Fiction
10. Showtek - Early Soundz
11. Dutch Master - Back To The Real Style
12. Showtek - Party Lover (New Remix)
13. Showtek feat. DV8 - Shout Out (Donkey Rollers Remix)


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/108911671/Showtek_Live_at_In_Qontrol_2008.mp3
```


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 7, 2008)

Thanx duded! I really appreciate this.. I went to a mate of mine's birthday party tonight.. it was just a sort of bbq (as we in South Africa will call it a braai) with a few mates and we just drank whiskey all night..there was suppose to be weed but apparently it was hidden from some dickhead who came to the party who wasn't suppose to know about it (long story).. anyway, so I didn't have anything to schmoke but I came home eventually and took a listen to this "Brennan Heart" set and it's absolutely awesome and I'm pretty pist right now  (had quite a bit of whiskey).. so really enjoying it right now and it goes of o' so well.. ..I'm going to visit my mom from tomorrow over the weekend and will listen to the Showtek set when I come back next week and I'm pretty sure I'll have some schmoke by then to enjoy it even more..I just hope I can get some schmoke for when I'm going to visit the old lady coz she can talk quite a lot and does my head in sometimes if I didn't had anything to schmoke and haven't seen her for a while.. YOU REALLY MADE MY NIGHT!! AWESOME!!


----------



## surfnsk8er (May 7, 2008)

signed...tiesto, armin van buuren, paul van dyke, paul oakenfold, and sasha and digweed


----------

